# Anyone had a zita west consultation?



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi

I finally fell pregnant after 18 months of trying, but at the 13 week scan we discovered that that our baby had no aorta and we made the awful decision to terminate for medical reasons. This was on 23rd July. It had been a long 18 months of trying, never had a bfp before. 

Whilst we were trying I went to my gp and after being referred for blood tests I was told I was going through premature menopause. This thankfully turned out to be incorrect - as my gp interpreted my blood test results incorrectly! Although this was a terribly stressful period. I had all sorts of tests at the assisted conception unit, including a dye test to check my Fallopian tubes. They discovered polysistic ovaries (not the syndrome ) but I was told everything was fine and I had unexplained fertility. They checked my husbands sperm and that was all fine too

I am so worried that it will take just as long to fall pregnant again. I'm taking supplements, praying, trying to eat healthy, doing acupuncture etc.

It's all so stressful! Especially when everyone else around me is having babies.

I was reading about the zita west clinic and was thinking of going to a consultation. Can anyone recommend this and if I go ahead with this what can expect?


----------

